
Building a "useful Perl 6" - soundsop
http://use.perl.org/article.pl?sid=09/08/07/046239&from=rss
======
Fixnum
There seems to be a parallel with Arc here (though Arc's still running on top
of Scheme): both languages are new versions of mature languages (Perl 5 and
CL) which are/will be languishing in not-quite-final versions for the
community to comment on. Is there a precedent for this as far as languages go?
How did it end? What should the Perl people do after this April release to get
to 6.0 and not stay in limbo?

~~~
chromatic
The same thing we do every month: release a better version of Rakudo.

